# Brown Trout and Kokanee



## bassman (Oct 25, 2009)

Did these up today but got them a little too salty.  Anyone have a good idea on how to reduce saltiness after they're smoked?


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 25, 2009)

They look good.  Did you go fishing again?  

When I did the salmon jerky that was too salty I soaked it in water for a while, drained it and then used it in a recipe because it was too soft for jerky by then.   It was cured so I wonder about throwing it back in the dehydrator if it ever happens again.


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2009)

Dawn, these are from a friend who likes to fish a lake up in the mountains.  I prefer lower/warmer elevations.  I have them soaking in ice water right now as I couldn't eat them this way.  Maybe I'll try some honey and lemon glaze and re-dry them in the oven. I sure won't waste them, but I was disappointed.


----------



## alx (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep-add some elk BASS.Looks good from my outpost...


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2009)

I did want to take some of these on our elk hunt next week.  Got one batch in the oven right now with the honey/brown sugar/lemon glaze.  Won't be the prettiest fillets in town, but at least they're not salty!


----------



## gnubee (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess I don't have to tell you to rinse them really well the next time before they go in the smoker. I have never had a problem with them being too salty. I don't know of any method of taking the salt out after they are already smoked. 

I love Kokanee smoked, they are the same as sockeye. We don't have brown trout but I have smoked a ton of kokanee and rainbows.

A few hours in a brown sugar salt bath, a good rinse and a bit of green alder smoke and nothing tastes better IMO. I do mine in a Little chief smoker.

Putting them in a dehydrator will not reduce the saltiness but it might firm them up a bit.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you cure them or how did the salt get into the fish. All I can say is do like dawn said and then use them in maybe a dip or some thing. What about soaking them and put them back into the smoker again it's jeky right.


----------



## treegje (Oct 25, 2009)

they look very nice
what concerns the salt ,unfortunately I can not help you


----------



## bassman (Oct 25, 2009)

We soaked them in cold water for an hour, changing the water once.  That took out most of the saltiness.  Then brushed on a mixture of honey, brown sugar and a squirt of lemon juice.  Placed in the oven at 250 degrees for 15 minutes.  They're edible now, but I won't be smoking any more fish for awhile.


----------

